# ShawnSheridan



## Bmwonly (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm new to coding, Shawn was very nice to reply my PMs fast, thanks a lots!

Will do my M5 tomorrow, Warehouser said he loves his new display on the M5, just hope to know what he changed on the display.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

HB. Plop. V. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi
I am new to this and Shawn helped me to get started. and helped me with coding 

TANKS Shawn


----------



## efm9821 (Sep 4, 2012)

+1 ... Shawn is "the man!"


----------



## FreddyG (Mar 20, 2007)

edenglish said:


> I would like also to thanks shawnsheridan for his help and support. He answered all my questions rapidly and with great explanations... :thumbup:


I'd like to also Thank him!

He is Truly a Gentleman and a Scholar (especially when it comes to coding)! :beerchug:


----------



## ASSE60 (Jun 11, 2013)

+ 1

Same here, THANK YOU!:thumbup:


----------



## 2K13F10 (Mar 1, 2013)

+1,000,000 Thx


----------



## mikessc (May 10, 2012)

Bump for Shawn.

The most helpful guy on BMW conding !!!!

Mike from Malaysia


----------



## mattyliu (Dec 19, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Maybe Audi...but not MB.


Shawn is the man. Thanks to Shawn


----------



## myfxp (Jun 19, 2014)

Accidentally just found this thread, this is is my very first public post at Bimmerfest. Although it may be a bit of a boring repetition, I'd just like to say thanks as well to Shawn for his patience and instant help to a complete noob. :thumbup:

I'm now going to try if the things he told me will be working... (@milkyway: It's about LDW, remember?)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:

Good luck.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

+1 We are lucky that helps all


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

myfxp said:


> Accidentally just found this thread, this is is my very first public post at Bimmerfest. Although it may be a bit of a boring repetition, I'd just like to say thanks as well to Shawn for his patience and instant help to a complete noob. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm now going to try if the things he told me will be working... (@milkyway: It's about LDW, remember?)


Hello Michael!

I remember 

Give them a shot (fingers cross). 

CU Oliver


----------



## myfxp (Jun 19, 2014)

milkyway said:


> myfxp said:
> 
> 
> > Accidentally just found this thread, this is is my very first public post at Bimmerfest. Although it may be a bit of a boring repetition, I'd just like to say thanks as well to Shawn for his patience and instant help to a complete noob. :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks to a comprehensive introduction to VO coding from Shawn and some blind guessing on my part, I did indeed manage to code a plain vanilla LDW to my F30, by at the same time eliminating any errors.  Without FCW and pedestrian detection, of course, as these require FSCs. But LDW without FCW is more and better than no LDW at all.

BTW: Just realized that when quoting a message, only the last quote is being loaded into the editor. Is this a browser problem at my end (FF 27.0), or by design...?

Found a workaround.


----------



## Eugene_p1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Let me join this thanks thread. 
Shawn has really clarified lots of my misunderstandings and helped me to dig into coding. 
Thank you, friend!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No problem.

:thumbup:


----------



## nolonyc (May 18, 2012)

Shawn came to my rescue when I needed him. Thanks for the remote help! You're very appreciated on this forum.
nolo


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks. It was no trouble.


----------



## 535dTX (Jun 19, 2003)

*Greetings*

Recently purchased a 535d and interested in coding. Houston area Would you PM if interested? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Paddy323Ci said:


> Recently purchased a 535d and interested in coding. Houston area Would you PM if interested? Thanks!


I code car's, for FREE, by appointment, which is usually a Saturday or Sunday morning out in Richmond where I live. If you are interested, then PM me.


----------



## ali 745li (Dec 6, 2016)

hi, shawnsheridan I have downloaded inpa v 5.04 but cant access my motor module e65. comes up with an error. i need to resync ews to dme so the car cant start. it just cranks but dosent turn over, please help. btw i can read everything else on inpa excpet the engine.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ali 745li said:


> hi, shawnsheridan I have downloaded inpa v 5.04 but cant access my motor module e65. comes up with an error. i need to resync ews to dme so the car cant start. it just cranks but dosent turn over, please help. btw i can read everything else on inpa excpet the engine.


PM sent.


----------



## swntr (Jan 15, 2014)

+1

True treasure of the community

Been very informative and helpful

Thank you Shawn


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

Ill get in on this. top dude is shawn :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

If we could clone Shawn and his value set, the world would be a better place!
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aboulfad said:


> If we could clone Shawn and his value set, the world would be a better place!
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


My wife would strongly object to any cloning...one is already too many she says...


----------

